# General Question on Portable Gen



## REM1976 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have been looking into purchasing a generator for the last month or so. I'm stuck on what I should do. I really only need this generator to power my sump pump in the event of a power outage. Approx 800w. I was initially thinking I could find an "indoor" generator to do the job, however after much research that does not seem to be the case. I looked through the forum here and didn't really find an answer to my concern. After much research it appears that a gas powered generator is going to be my solution but I really have no place to run it if it's raining/storming and all of my research indicates these should not be run in inclimate weather. I found GenTent canopy covers, however they are almost as much as the generator itself (DuroStar 4000s) I'm looking at that one because the price for that one is not much more for say a 1500w gen.

So my question I guess is based on my situation, really just need to run a sump pump if the power goes out (i've lived in this home for 3 years) and power failure is rare.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't forget, your sump pump as all electric motors do, draw a very heavy starting current. It can be 2-3 times more than the running load. Plan ahead! Also, is it 120 or 240 volts?

You could just put a board over the top of the generator. Set up a way to secure it so it won't blow off in a storm. Maybe built a small "dog house" for it, that's what I did. Mine sits outside year round.


----------



## REM1976 (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks. That's helpful. I will give that a try. Going to pick up the gen today and get some supplies to build the housing to keep weather off of it.

Thank you.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

You say "gas powered" generator. Be advised that gasoline is not an ideal fuel for an intermittent or rarely used generator. In as little as a couple of months, it can deteriorate into varnish and sludge, damaging your fuel system.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

motormonkey said:


> You say "gas powered" generator. Be advised that gasoline is not an ideal fuel for an intermittent or rarely used generator. In as little as a couple of months, it can deteriorate into varnish and sludge, damaging your fuel system.


Agree with all this. A lot of my equipment gets rare and intermittent use. My big Honda EB 11000 came with a fuel shut off, so when it gets used, I turn the valve off and run the carb dry. I also do the same with small 2 cycle equipment and have never had a failure to start and run. I just finished up some heavy yard work with my Stihl chain saw that is about 35 years old. I gassed it up topped off the chain oil and every time I pulled the cord it started, most times on first pull or at least the second. I use alcohol free gas, in everything including my riding lawn mower and put a stabilizer in in and about 1oz of 2 cycle oil in that which goes in the 4 cycle engines, and recommended amount in that for 2 cycle engines. I have been doing everything like this for a bit over 40 years now and have never had any fuel related problems with my equipment.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

If you are really going of rare and intermittent use, do like I did for quick use. Honda makes a small generator, an EB2000, which recently has been upgraded to an EB2200, the numbers being wattage output. In each power output they make a companion model so they can be connected in parallel for double the output.

There is also an option available from a company called HutchMountain that offers a propane conversion. I installed it on my two EB2000 models and they work great. With that you never have to worry about bad fuel or a gummed up carb. 

One of those little generators runs about $1000 and the propane conversion kit about $270. The kit requires drilling one hole in the outer case for the propane inlet connection, and an adapter plate installed in between the carb and intake manifold, and on the older generator model unplugging one wire and installing a jumper for gasoline shutoff. You retain the ability to use gasoline also, so the best of two worlds.


----------

